
Defcon "Warballoon" Finds 1/3 of Wireless Networks Unsecured - makimaki
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2008/081008-covert-operation-floats-network-sniffing.html?hpg1=bn
======
emmett
Why isn't there a network type for WAPs that is encrypted but passwordless?

~~~
rms
Can it be done without a man in the middle vulnerability?

